# Books Like Charlie Huston's Joe Pitt Series



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

My husband has read all 5 books in this series and was so sad to hear there will be no more. He wanted me to get on here and see if anyone who had read these books could recommend another book or series like these.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

No one, And I mean NO ONE, can litter the landscape with curse words quite like Huston...    I have a friend who reads him (he has some stand alones too, I just took one to the library and gave it away.  I should have taken it out of there but I forgot about the curse words.)  

I'll ask my friend.  He talks about Huston a lot and I know he's peppered in a few other names.


----------



## Brian Lindenmuth (Mar 3, 2011)

You rang.

Off the top of my head I would say if he liked the sweary-ness combined with the urban fantastical setting then Double Dead by Chuck Wendig; Sandman Slim by Richard Kadrey; City of the Lost by Stephen Blackmoore and Chris Holm's upcoming book Dead Harvest.  Maybe Low Town by Daniel Polansky (I have it but haven't read it yet).

If it was the frenetic pace and the action plot that he liked then he should try Huston's crime novels and also Duane Swierczynski's novels.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you, Brian.  I *knew* you'd have some excellent suggestions.


----------



## J R McLemore (Apr 2, 2011)

I haven't read any of the Joe Pitt series, but I have read the Hank Thompson books (awesome, btw! I really dig Charlie Huston). If I remember correctly, he's a vampire PI or something. If your husband likes the supernatural side, I would recommend _Three on a Light_ by Victor Gischler. Gischler hooked me with his hard-boiled crime fiction. I also enjoy horror. When I read that story, I thought he did an excellent job with it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I loved the Hank Thompson trilogy; I have bought a bunch of Huston's other books, including complete Joe Pitt series and will be reading that eventually!  Actually, to me the Joe Pitt series - not even having read it yet - sounds like it should be a Showtime series (to counterbalance "True Blood" on HBO).  I'm surprised it hasn't happened.  I wish the rights were available - I'd get them.  (Oh heck, I'm sure I couldn't afford them.   )


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. My husband really enjoyed the series because it was a vampire P.I. but he said the book was to him something a guy would like more than some of the vampire books that are out now. We both watch True Blood and we both like it and we have the books it was based on but have not read them. He likes vampire books but he said he really liked the Joe Pitt character. A different kind of vampire story. Charlie Huston is a good writer and I wish he had kept writing the series.


----------



## MariaESchneider (Aug 1, 2009)

You know he might also like Justin Can't spell his last name:

http://www.amazon.com/Hard-Spell-Occult-Crimes-Investigation/dp/0857661159/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1327515368&sr=8-9

The main isn't a vamp, but the books have that same noir quality (and there are vamps in the story--a very interesting one in fact). I've only read Hard Spell, although I have the second in the series on order and several of his others in my wish list.


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

Thanks so much for the recommendation. It does look like something he would like. I have downloaded him a sample  to try.


----------

